# Where can i find 1/64 HO storage case??



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I bought one from walmart like a year or two ago and now I am wishing that I bought more cuz I never see them in walmart anymore. The car case that holds 48 cars with 24 cars on two sides with two doors on both sides, it has a handle on top and its clear plastic see thru car case. where can i buy more of those? I see some one ebay for 12.00 !! yeah right.. i bought mine like 4 or 5 bucks from walmart. help!!! any info would be appreciated!!

Thanks
Wes


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

WesJY said:


> I bought one from walmart like a year or two ago and now I am wishing that I bought more cuz I never see them in walmart anymore. The car case that holds 48 cars with 24 cars on two sides with two doors on both sides, it has a handle on top and its clear plastic see thru car case. where can i buy more of those? I see some one ebay for 12.00 !! yeah right.. i bought mine like 4 or 5 bucks from walmart. help!!! any info would be appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks
> Wes


Wes, you're in luck my friend......I've got a link to a company that sells those clear 48 car "Jammer" cases wholesale. Those cases are actually made by "Plano"

Here's the link....look down the list to see the car cases:

http://www.wholesalecentral.com/hartmanvariety/Store.cfm?visitorid=17334044&sc=-1770433026


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

OHHHH MAANNNN... SWEEETTTT!! THANKSSS!!!! I've been looking fopr them for a while..

I am ordering them now. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

WesJY said:


> OHHHH MAANNNN... SWEEETTTT!! THANKSSS!!!! I've been looking fopr them for a while..
> 
> I am ordering them now.
> 
> ...



No problem at all man. I've been meaning to order some for myself...but just haven't got around to it yet.......definately a killer deal on those cases.....AND now you know where all of those E-bay sellers are getting thiers from :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

oh yeah.. its really a good deal 12.00 for 6!!! wow.

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great little site! Thanks!! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I buy them online six or twelve at a time now. I have seen them at Walmart recently under their Kid Connection brand, but they are not in the diecast area anymore they seem to have a Kid Connection isle now and I see them there.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Mic, 

was that supercenter or regular walmart? I have been looking for it maybe a year - I had no luck finding them til Tex gave me the info on website. 

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've seen them in both.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

WesJY said:


> Mic,
> 
> was that supercenter or regular walmart? I have been looking for it maybe a year - I had no luck finding them til Tex gave me the info on website.
> 
> Wes



I too have seen them in both the Supercenters and regular Walmarts.

Alot of stores don't get the same merchandise though....or it could be that someone bought the cases all up before you got there.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I guess Walmarts in Maryland sucks.. LOL

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah maybe that was Roadrunner (I never met him but I see that he is from MD?) taking it all before I got there!! LOL.. 

Wes


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I ordered 12 from Hartman Variety 10-25, and got them today (10-27). He is in IL. and they are the exact ones that Wally World sells (WAL-MART). Even with shipping it saved me $2 per case when you can find them there.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

rodstrguy said:


> I ordered 12 from Hartman Variety 10-25, and got them today (10-27). He is in IL. and they are the exact ones that Wally World sells (WAL-MART). Even with shipping it saved me $2 per case when you can find them there.


How much was the shipping? How were they sent? 

My dad was looking at Walmart yesterday for those cases....and of course our Walmart is sold out of them...lol  I told dad that I had a link to get them for a steal ........but I couldn't remember how much the shipping was.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*shipping*

i ordered 6 of the 48 car cases from Hartman. The are the same as i bought from Walmart. originally i ordered 12 cases, the total for 12 with shipping was over $42

so i cut back to 6 of the 48 car cases, and the total was still about $24 (yes shipping was as much or more than the cases). saved a bit of money, but mostly its becasue finding them at Walmart is pretty hit and miss. 

ive been opening so many cars lately, i need more (ive been buying cases of JLTO for $56.99 on ebay)


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

mking said:


> i ordered 6 of the 48 car cases from Hartman. The are the same as i bought from Walmart. originally i ordered 12 cases, the total for 12 with shipping was over $42
> 
> so i cut back to 6 of the 48 car cases, and the total was still about $24 (yes shipping was as much or more than the cases). saved a bit of money, but mostly its becasue finding them at Walmart is pretty hit and miss.
> 
> ive been opening so many cars lately, i need more (ive been buying cases of JLTO for $56.99 on ebay)


Now you have me worried, I bought 5 cases of 6 to get the price down to $10 for 6.

They claim to only charge UPS shipping charge, but there is no way one case should have cost $12 to ship.
So, How mauch are they going to whack me?
The order process does not tell you.

Oh well, time will tell.
I'll report the outcome.

Keith


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I got 6 cases from the website that TX gave me and it only costs me 7.20 shipping thru UPS. total was $19.20. ($12.00 for 6 cases plus 7.20 UPS)


Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

When I got mine I paid $30 and change for 12 including shipping.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

HMMM... that is cheaper than mine.. Do UPS charge by on each zone like how far you live? Illnios to Maryland.

Wes


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*UPS charges*

Hi

UPS does charge accroding to zones. I am in Tacoma, WA, so my shipping may be more than if your closer to the seller (midwest?)


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

My total cost of shipping for two cases was $10.70 via UPS. Not bad considering it would cost more to drive there and pick them up. I will have extras, bought more than I needed just because. Just like a garage, build it as big as you can, or you will be adding on later...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I had mine shipped to a business address. I think they have different rates for businesses.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey Mike did you make it to the Chat Room last night??

Roger Corrie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

No i didn't. I'm usually not free until around 10 or 11 PM. Last night it was 11 PM. I didn't want to get tied up and I needed some sleep. Did I miss something?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

No nothing special. Just womdering if you poped in after I had to leave

Roger


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

No, I will have to try harder next week.


----------

